# Weather



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, well, looky here- a good forecast for this weekend. Leaving Destin Fri 4pm, for parts S of the spur. Hope to report good things Sunday. 60 Hatt Bounty Hunter ch68


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Water looks better too. Yesterday's sat images has a push of blue water running north of the spur. Hopefully it will continue to improve over the fall.

Good luck out there.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Weather does look great! Glad you guys are able to get out there and take advantage of it! Moving my kids into their college dorms is killing my fishing schedule!


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Mind if I ask where you see Sat pictures that show water color at?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

dobs said:


> Mind if I ask where you see Sat pictures that show water color at?


You pay for them on sites like ripcharts, Hilton's, roffs, etc....all have different prices for the same shots.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

i'll be bottom jerking tomorrow, then leaving back out mid morning Friday and ill be back Saturday afternoon. praying for good weather and hungry fish


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

cliff k said:


> i'll be bottom jerking tomorrow, then leaving back out mid morning Friday and ill be back Saturday afternoon. praying for good weather and hungry fish


You going tuna fishing my friend? You know you can't catch bills without the lucky charm (that would be me) on board. If only that was true. Send me a report upon return.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

absolutely. and any other fish that bites our baits. BTW. yall didn't catch one last tournament and I wasn't on the boat! so I think I may be the lucky charm my friend. ha ha


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I am heading towards spur Saturday. If any of you pass by a 27' proline in your travels give me a shout on 68!

I am also looking to fill an empty seat if anyone is interested, only cost is a spit for fuel. PM me if you have anyone interested in trolling spur with me Saturday.

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

cliff k said:


> absolutely. and any other fish that bites our baits. BTW. yall didn't catch one last tournament and I wasn't on the boat! so I think I may be the lucky charm my friend. ha ha


You have a point there rabbits foot.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew I should have kept my mouth shut, weather looks like it may take a turn for the worst, with a new low forming in the gulf


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing. Is it too much to ask for a nice FN weekend?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I was hoping to leave out early tomorrow AM for the spur. I have seen reports from 1-2 to 3-5 and a possible TS forming right on our doorstep. I am just going to go through the routine tonight and tomorrow am, when I get up I will check weather and most likely just head for the pass and see for myself. Too many times I have let the weather man scare me away or go because of what he said for it just to be a little different. You don't know unless you go. keeping a positive attitude for a FN day! 

Pan


----------

